# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Թեյ և Սուրճ

## Սուրենիքս

Խոսք գնաց կոֆեինի և սուրճի մասին, հետևաբր անխուսափելի թեմա բացվեց  :Tongue:  

Սուրճը բավականին ավելի վատ ազդեցություն ունի ,ու բոլորը կարծես գիտեն դրա մասին,բայց շարունակ համառ խմում են, առավոտից իրիկուն:

Ինքս  վաղուց ել չեմ խմում, ու բավականաչափ ուրախ եմ , քանի որ արդեն տհաճություն եմ զգում երբ հիշում եմ նրանից կախվածությունը եվ ընդհանրապես նրա անդուր հոտը:

Սակայն դրա փոխարեն հիմա մեծ քանակությամբ թեյեր եմ օգտագործում, ինչը հավանաբար իր վատ կողմերը ունի: 

Համաձայն եմ այն մտքի հետ որ ավելի լավ է շատ թեյ քան միջին սուրճ  :Cool:  

Ով է իմ հետ համամիտ,  :Ok:   իսկ եթե դեմ եք ապա ինչու ?  :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչպիսի՜ զուգադիպություն... ես հենց հիմա սուրճ եմ խմում
Բայց ասեմ, որ արանձնապես սուրճի սիրահար չեմ, և այս պահին խմածս էլ շատ հետաքրքիր բաղադրատոմս ունի:
Բնականաբար, լավ է, երբ թեյն ես նախընտրում, որովհետև դրա մեջ կոֆեինը ավելի քիչ է, քան սուրճի մեջ: Իհարկե, ասեմ, որ կոֆեինից կախվածությունն այնքան էլ հեշտ չի առաջանում: Ամեն օր սուրճ խմողների միայն 3%-ը կախվածություն ունի: Ցավոք սրտի, դա սովորաբար ուղեկցվում է ծխախոտից կախվածության հետ, որը շատ ավելի վտանգավոր է, քան սուրճը:
Ասեմ, թե ինչով է պայմանավորված կոֆեինի հոգեխթանիչ ազդեցությունը: Նա օգտագործում է մեր ուղեղի պահեստային էներգիան, հետևաբար դրա օգտագործումը գերհոգնած կամ առույգ ժամանակ ոչ մի արդյունք չի տա:
Լավ, էսքան շատ խոսեցի: Հիմա ասեմ, որ նախընտրում եմ թեյը, չնայած դա էլ հաճախ չեմ խմում (ի տարբերություն ընտանիքիս մյուս անդամների, որոնք հայտնի են որպես թեյասերներ): Իսկ սուրճը... ամիսը մեկ հազիվ, այն էլ երբ չափավոր հոգնած եմ լինում, և դեռ պետք է աշխատեմ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ սուրճն իրոք վնասակար է։ Ինքս երբեք չեմ սիրել ու կյանքումս ընդամենը մի քանի անգամ եմ խմել, այն էլ այն պատճառով, որ բաժակս նայեն։ :LOL:  (այն ժամանակ դա ինձ հետաքրքրում էր), բայց խմել եմ աննկարագրելի տհաճությամբ, մեծ քանակությամբ քաղցրավենիքի օգնությանը դիմելով, այլապես չէի կարողանա հաղթահարել այդ փորձությունը։ Ասեմ, որ ինձ համար սուրճի ոչ միայն համն է տհաճ, այլև հոտը։ 

Բացի նրանից, որ չեմ սիրում, նաև գիտակցաբար չեմ ուզում խմել, քանի որ և՛ առողջության համար վնասակար եմ համարում, և՛ տանել չեմ կարողանում ցանկացած տեսակի կախվածություն, թեկուզ դրա հավանականությունը քիչ լինի։ Ընդհանրապես արհեստական խթանիչներից աշխատում եմ խուսափել։

Ինչ վերաբերում է թեյին, ապա թեյի չափազանց մեծ քանակությունը նույնպես վնաս է։ Բայց դա վերաբերում է սև թեյին, իսկ դեղաբույսերից պատրաստված թեյերը ոչ միայն վնասակար չեն, այլև շատ օգտակար են, օրինակ՝ դաղձի, ուրցի թեյերը։ Միայն թե ուրցը, որքան գիտեմ, ճնշում իջեցնող ազդեցություն ունի։

Թեյ խմում եմ հիմնականում հիվանդ ժամանակ և հիմնականում դաղձով։ Երբեմն նաև առողջ ժամանակ եմ խմելու ցանկություն ունենում։

----------


## Սուրենիքս

_Հետաքրքիր ենք մենք մարդիկս, իմանալով սխալը, ավելի ենք ցանկանում գայթակղվել, որ գտնենք ճիշտը_ 

Ես ունեմ մի գեղեցիկ թեյի բաղադրատոմս (ռեցեպտ), որը անշուոշտ ճիշտ սարքելու դեպքում կպարգևի ձեր համային զգացողությանը անսահման հաճելի բնական հաճույք, բայց նրա համը այնքան հաճելի է, որ ընդհուպ թեյ չսիրողները կրկին ու կրկին ավելացում են խնրդրում, սակայն այն նայեվ վնաս կարող է տալ, պետք չե շատ - շատ խմել  :Blush: 

ուրյեմս: վերցնում եք սև "գռանուլային" Լիփթըն թեյ, վերցնում եք նույն ֆիրմայի Երիցուկի (ռամաշկա) թեյ , եվ ճարում *ԼԱՎ* որակի դաղձ, սա կարևոր է, քանի որ լինում են դաղձի անհամ անդուր տեսակներ, որոնք լավ սուր հոտ ունեն բայց տհաճ անհամություն:  սկզբում ցանցի մեջ  լցրեք սև թեյը,հետո վրայից դաղձը, աշխատեք դաղձը դնելուս հնարավորինս մեծ միասնական տերևներ դնել ,այլ ոչ շատ մանր փշրված մասնիկներ, հետո վերևից հավասարապես ցանեք Երիցուկը (Լիփթոնի երիցուկը գտնվում է պակետի մեջ, բացեք պակետը  :LOL:  ), հետո թրմեք  :Ok: 
ԱՄԵՆԱԿԱՐևՈՐԸ, որ թեյերի այս 3 բույսերը իրար հետևից լցնելու ժամանակ մտածեք և զգացեք նրանց յուրաքաչյուրի կարևորությունը ու հավասարությունը , վերագրեք  և արժեքավորեք նրանց յուրաքանչյուրին օգտակար ազդեցությամբ, մտածեք որ այն իր ամբողջ օգտակար հատկությունները դուրս է բերելու թուրմի հեղուկի մեջ, հաճույքով ու նրբությամբ կատարեք սարքելու պրոցեսը, քանի որ դա իրոք շատ կարևոր ազդեցություն է ունենում  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

Հրաշալի թեմա է: Այսպիսով սկսենք:

Սուրճն իմ տարերքն է: Առանց սուրճի իմ համար կյանքը իմաստ կունենա, բայց կկորցնի իր հիմնական գրավչություններից մեկը: Ունե՞մ սուրճից կախում, թե՞ ոչ, չգիտեմ: Ինձ դա չի հետաքրքրում: Հա, վնասակար է, ընդունում եմ: Բայց կարծում եմ, որ Երևանյան փողոցներով անցնելն ավելի վնասակար է. հավերժ ստրեսային վիճակներ, հավերժ մտածմունք. "Տեսնես այս անգամ դիմացի մայթ կհասնե՞մ": Սիրում եմ թե լուծվուղ սուրճ, թե հասարակ, սև սուրճ: Միայն թե այստեղ խանութներում ծախվող էժանագին սև սուրճերից զզվում եմ. ոչ համ ունեն, ոչ էլ հոտ: Լուծվողները էլի քիչ թե շատ սուրճի շնորհք ունեն: Բայց դրա փոխարեն երբ ձեռքս է ընկնում իսկական սև սուրճ... ա՜յ երանություն: Ասենք, այստեղի խանութներում վաճառվող փարիզյան սուրճն էլ վատը չէ:

Թեյ եմ շատ սիրում: Իմ համար դրանք "հակառակորդներ" չեն: Ամեն մեկն իր տեղն ու արժեքը ունի: Եթե օրս սկսում եմ սուրճով, ապա կարելի է ասել որ ավարտում եմ թեյով: Դե իսկ դեղաբույսով թեյերը.... դրանք միշտ էլ կարելի է խմել  :Wink:

----------

Գոհարիկ (04.01.2010)

----------


## Գեվորգ

մոտ 3 ամիս սուրճ չեմ խմում ; որոշել եմ թարգել, ...ասում են նյարդային համակրգը գրգռում ա ....էդ կոֆեինը ...,
Չէ՜ , թեյից լա՛վ բան չկա; 
  թե էդ սուրճն ու սիգարետը ինչի բերեցին կապեցին էս ժողովրդի ջանին ; 
սաղ բիզնես ա    էէ՜Է.......

----------

Ուլուանա (05.12.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Կարդացեք, վախեցեք. :Tongue:  
*ԹԵՅԱԽՏ*Մի բժշկական թերթ պատմում է, թե ինչպես Օքսֆորդի համալսարանի մի ուսանող, ցանկանալով գիշերները չքնել՝ քննություններին պատրաստվելու համար, մեծ քանակությամբ թեյ է խմում և վերջը ստանում թեյախտ  հիվանդությունը, որն այդ խեղճին տանում է դեպի խելագարություն։ Դժբախտ խելագարն իրեն թեյաման է կարծում և ժամերով մնալով միևնույն դրության մեջ՝ կրկնում է նույն խոսքերը՝ «թե՛յ լցրեք, թե՛յ լցրեք»։
Այս հիվանդությունը՝ թեյախտը, որը Եվրոպայում համարյա անհայտ է մնացել, Անգլիայում, ընդհակառակը՝ խիստ տարածված է։ Դրան ենթակա են գլխավորապես կանայք, որոնցից շատերն առավոտից մինչև երեկո թեյ են խմում։ Անգլիայի ժուժկալության ընկերությունների ծրագիրը, արգելելով որևէ ոգելից խմիչքի գործածությունը՝ թույլ է տալիս խմել թեյ, որը, թեպետ ոգելից խմիչք չէ, բայց նյարդային համակարգի զորավոր գրգռիչ է, և շատերը թեյի չափազանց շատ գործածությամբ աշխատում են ստանալ ալկոհոլի առաջացրած ազդեցությունը։
Արդ, թեյի չափազանց գործածումը խանգարում է նյարդային համակարգը, երևան են գալիս ստամոքսի խոցեր, շնչառության դժվարացում, գլխացավ, բնավորության փոփոխություն, գրգռվածություն։
Թեյախտը տարածված է նաև Չինաստանում՝ թեյի գլխավոր հայրենիքում։ Դեռ անցյալ դարում մի չինացի բժիշկ չինացի նյարդային կանանց չար ու անհրապույր բնավորությունը բացատրում էր թեյի չափազանց գործածությամբ։

Բա... :Think:

----------

Գոհարիկ (04.01.2010)

----------


## Koms

Թեյը պարունակում է նաեւ *Էֆեդրին*, որը եթե չեմ սխալվում "թմրանյութի" էֆֆեկտ ունի,  :Smile:

----------


## Lider2006

Հաստատ գիտեմ որ տեյը արոխջուտյանը վնաս չի ու ասեմ ավելին ոգտակարա բայց սուրչի պատչարով մարդու միզա... ետ չանապարհին քարեր ան արաջանում որ ահաոր ցավա պատչարում ու միվանդը մի քանի որ տարապումա ցավերից միչև դուրաս գալիս:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Թեյն էլ, սուրճն էլ վնասակար են օրգանիզմի համար, բայց սուրճն ավելի: Միզուղիներին պատճառած վնասների մասին չէի լսել, բայց հաստատ դա նրա միակ վնասակար ազդեցությունը չի:  :Wink:

----------


## malaletka

_Շաաաաատ թեյ խմելը վնաս ա  թե լավ ա՞՞՞_

----------


## Սամվել

ԼԱվա  :Jpit:  Համենայն դեպս ինձ հույս եմ տալիս  :LOL:

----------


## Racer

> _Շաաաաատ թեյ խմելը վնաս ա  թե լավ ա՞՞՞_


6-ից ավելը վնաս ա

----------


## Kita

> 6-ից ավելը վնաս ա


Նույնիսկ հիվանդ ժամանա՞կ…
Իսկ գուցե ծավալով ասեք, քանի որ մարդիկ տարբեր բաժակներով են խմում:

----------


## Grieg

ինե նույնպես այս հարցը հետաքրքրում է..  :Smile:  չնայած չեմ կարծում որ ընդհանոր պատասխան կա քանի որ էժանագին փաթեթնորով սև թեյի և բնական սարի ուրցի միջև մեծ տարբերություն կա:
հիշում եմ մի տեղ կարդացել եմ որ 3-4 լիտրից  ավել հեղուկը արդեն բեռնվածություն է ստեղծում օրգաների համար

----------


## Ramzes

Բժիշկներն ասում են, որ մուգ թեյը շատ վնասակար է օրգանիզմի համար, անգամ դրա երկարատև օգտագործումը մահացու կարող է լինել: Ավելի ճիշտ է խմել կանաչ թեյ, հատկապես անանուխով:

----------


## Racer

> Նույնիսկ հիվանդ ժամանա՞կ…
> Իսկ գուցե ծավալով ասեք, քանի որ մարդիկ տարբեր բաժակներով են խմում:


1-1,5լ
Հիվանդ ժամանակ նամանավանդ բարձր ջերմության դեպքում թեյ չխմեք ավելի լավ ա ուղղակի ուտեք մուրաբա, ցանկալի է մոռի, հոնի կամ հաղարջի:
Ի դեպ՝ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս քաղցր թեյ խմել միայն առավոտյան՝ էներգիայի համար մնացած ժամանակ առանց շաքարի: Հանկարծ մեղրը թեյին չխառնեք, դրանից մեղրը կորցնում է իր օգտակար հատկությունները:
Թեյն օրգանիզմից հանում է ռադիոակտիվ նյութերը և թույները, ինչը մեր առօրյա ծխի և փոշու պայմաններում շատ կարևոր է: Այինքն բավականին լավ հակաքաղցկեցային կանխարգելիչ միջոց է: Այն նաև լավ հակամիկրոբային միջոց է, բարելավում է աղիների միկրոֆլորան:

Մի քանի խորհուրդ որպես 27 տարվա ստաժավոր թեյ խմող  :Smile: 
1- Կանաչ թեյի մեջ կոֆեինը ավելի շատ է քան սև թեյում, ուստի խորհուրդ եմ տալիս առավոտյան խմեք քաղցր սև թեյ իսկ ցերեկը և երեկոյան՝ կանաչ թեյ առանց շաքարի:
2- Բարձր ջերմության դեպքում թեյ չխմեք, քան որ թէոֆիլինը ավելի է բարձրացնում մարմնի ջերմաստիճանը, լայնացնում ամկերևույթային անոթների լայնացմանը որն էլ իսկ բարձր ջերմաստիճանն իր հերթին բերում է հեղուկի և սննդարար նյուչերի գերծախսի: Թեյ խմեք եթե ուզումք եք տաքանալ:
3- Դատարկ փորին թեյ ջխմեք:
4- Դեղը թեյով չխմեք:
5- Քնելուց առաջ թունդ թեյ չխմեք: Թեինն ու Կոֆեինը կարոց են գլխացավի ու անքնության պատճառ հանդիսանալ:
6- ՈՒտելուց առաջ և անմիջապես հետո թեյ չխմեք: Խմեք ուտելուց մի 30 ժամ առաջ կամ հետո:
7- Շոգին խմեք տաք թեյ:
8- Խուսափեք եռման թեյից:
9- Թեյի թուրմը պատրաստեք այնքան որքան խմելու եք, որովհետև թեյը շուտ է մեռնում, 10- րոպեից այն արդեն սկսում է քայքայվել, իսկ 30 րոպե հետո այն այլևս պիտանի չէ: Կանաչ թեյը 2 րոպեից ավել չթրմեք՝ կորցնում է համը և պղտորվում  է՝ սկսում է քայքայվել:
11- Թեյի թուրմը օգտակար է լնդերին, քանի որ պարունակում է ֆտոր, ուստի թուրմի մնացուկով կարող եք ողողել լնդերը: Բացի այդ այն հանգստացնում է նաև աչքերը:
12- Խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս թեյ օգտագործել նաև նրանց ովքեր ունեն պրոբլեմներ կապված մշտական բարձր ճնշման հետ, անոթների հետ, աթերոսկլերոզ, ստամոքսի ավելորդ թթվայնություն, գաստրիտ, ստամոքսի կամ տասներկումատնյա աղու խոցեր:

Այլ կողմնակի ինֆորմացիա թեյի վերաբերյալ:
Ամենալավագույն թեյը ստացվում է գարնան առաջին բերքահավաքից, երբ թեյը սկսում է նոր ընձյուղներ տալ, հավաքվում են վերևի չբացված բողբոջը իր տակի կիսաբացված 2 տերևի հետ: Թեյը չնայած որ ստացվում է մի բուսատեսակից սակայն տարբեր տեցերում այն ուրի իր մարկան՝ Ցեյլոնում՝ Պեկո, Հնդկաստանում՝ Ասսամ իսկ Չինաստանում՝ Դարջիլինգ  իրենց տարատեսակներով ՝ կախված թեյի աճեցման բնակլիմայական պայմաններից: Բացի այդ միջազգային շուկայում թեյը տեսակավորում են նաև տարբեր բերքերից ստացված խառնուրդներով ու նրանց հարաբերակցությամբ:
Մեկանգամյա օգտագործման փաթեթիկները այնքան էլ բարձր որակի չեն, քանի որ սովորաբար այն պատրատում են ցածր որակի թեյերից տարբեր լրացուցիչ համային հավելումներով:

----------


## Monk

Racer, շնորհակալություն հանգամանալից ինֆորմացիայի համար :Smile: 
Իսկ ինչու չի կարելի դատարկ փորին թեյ խմել? Ու չիշտ է, որ թեյը նիհարեցնում է?

----------


## Racer

> Racer, շնորհակալություն հանգամանալից ինֆորմացիայի համար
> Իսկ ինչու չի կարելի դատարկ փորին թեյ խմել? Ու չիշտ է, որ թեյը նիհարեցնում է?


դատարկ փորին չի կարելի, քան որ թեյը բարձրացնում է ստամոքսի թթվայնությունը իսկ դա դատարկ ստամոքսին առավել վնաս է:

Այո, թեյը կարող է նիհարեցնող էֆֆեկտ ունենալ, քանի որ այն լուծում է արյան մեջ առկա
խոլեսթերինն ու ճարպանյութերը, խթանում մետաբոլիզմը: Բայց պետք է շատ զգույշ լինել ու պահպանել չափավորությունը՝ չչարաշահել, քանի որ ահռելի քանակությամբ տարբեր տեսակի թեյերն ու հեղուկները շատ վտանգավոր են օրգանիզմի համար ուստի հարկավոր է բացի թեյից զբաղվել նաև ֆիզիկական վարժություններով:

----------


## Monk

Իսկ հնարավոր է սրտի ուզածով թեյ խմել, բայց ինչ-որ ձևով նիհարելուց խուսափել? :Wink: 
_Թեյ շատ եմ սիրում_ :Blush:

----------


## Racer

> Իսկ հնարավոր է սրտի ուզածով թեյ խմել, բայց ինչ-որ ձևով նիհարելուց խուսափել?
> _Թեյ շատ եմ սիրում_


 :Smile:  Շատ հեղուկը վնաս ա՝ ամեն լավ բանի շատը միշտ չի որ լավ ա, ստիպված պետք ա խմես փոքր բաժակներով:

----------


## Racer

> _վայ, բա ես վերջերս բավականին շատ եմ թեյ խմում… նիհարացնում ա՞… 
> փաստորեն ես շուտով կպրծնեմ… _


Միայն թեյ խմելով հարցը չի լուծվում, դա անհրաժեշտ բայց բավարար պայման չէ: Պետք է նաև առողջ ապրելակերպ պահպանել, ժամանակին քնել ու ռեժիմով սնվել: 
Եթե մարդ կարողանար ասենք օրական մի 5 լիտր թեյ խմել կարող ա կարգին նիհարեր, բայց ցավոք այդքան հեղուկ օրգանիզմը չի կարող հաղթահարել իսկ այդքան քանակությամբ թեյի մեջ այնքան շատ կոֆեին, թանին , տարբեր դաբաղանյութեր և այլն կա, որ դա գերազանցում է բոլոր նորմերը և ուղղակի կարող է ահավոր հետևանքներ ունենալ, հանգեցնել ծանր թունավորման  կամ մահացու լինել: 

Ի դեպ՝ միջին հաշվով 1 բաժակ կանաչ թեյը համարժեք է 2 բաժակ սև թեյին

Բոլորդ մաղթում եմ առողջություն, հաջողություն և բարձր տրամադրություն:

----------


## Apsara

Իմ կարծիքով կանաչ թեյից, կամ այսպես կոչված տարբեր բույսերի թուրմերից օգտակար և առողջարար բան չկա:

ուզում եմ կիսվել ակումբցիների հետ սեփական փորձի հիման վրա ձեռք բերված իմ գիտելիքներով: Առավոտյան մինչ ինչ-որ բան ուտելը խմել կամ գոլ ջուր, կամ կանաչ թեյ, բայց ոչ թե պակետիկով, այլ Ձեր ձեռքով հավաքած կամ գոնե գնված իսկական խոտերի բույսերի թուրմ, մի կամ կես բաժակ: Կնկատեք, թե օրվա ընթացքում մարսողությունը ավելի լավ է աշխատում, ստամոքսը դրսի թունավոր ուտելիքներից այդքան չի ցավում:


Հա մեկ էլ գիտեք ինչ թեյեր կարող եք պատրաստել ինքներդ, ասենք սար չեք գնում ու սարի նանա կամ ուրց չեք հավաքում, բայց քաղաքում կամ այգիներում մոշի շատ թփեր կան ու նրանք հիմա սկսել են տերևակալել, փողոցից հեռու գտնվող թփերից քաղեք նորածիլ տերևները, էն որ բաց կանաչ են, ու չորացրեք շաատ համեղ թեյ է ստացվում ու շատ օգտակար է: Նույնը մալինայի տերևների հետ, չգիտեմ քաղաքում լիպայի ծառ կա թե չէ, բայց դա թեյերի թագուհին է: Երիցուկը արդեն սկսել է ծաղկել էլի պոկեք գլխիկները ու չորացրեք, նա մի քիչ դառնահամ ունի, բայց էլի շատ օգտակար է :Smile: 

Էլի շատ համեղ թեյեր կամ թուրմեր կան, եթե ցանկացող լինի կպատմեմ :Tongue:

----------


## varduuhi

Չգիտես ինչու համարյա բոլորը խոսում էին սուրճի միայն վնասակարության մասին:  :Think: Բայց այն ունի նաև շատ օգտակար հատկություններ: Սուրճից հետո մենք դառնում ենք իմաստուն, ոգեշնչված, շփման մեջ թեթև ու հաճելի: Սուրճը էներգիայի հզոր գեներատոր է, քանի որ իր մեջ միավորում է 4 աստրալ տարերքների ուժը` *կրակ, ջուր, հող* և* օդ:* Ջրով այն եփում ենք, կրակի վրա պատրաստում, հողից այն աճում է, իսկ օդը, ինչպես հայտնի է, ինֆորմացիաներ շփումների միջավայրն է: Հենց այս պատճառով էլ հաճելի է սուրճի սեղանի շուրջ նստել ու զրուցելը: 
Սուրճը բարձրացնում է տրամադրությունը, ու թեպետ զարմանալի է հնչում, առողջության լավ պաշար է, եթե իհարկե այն օգտագործում ենք չափավոր: Սուրճը կարող է մարդուն ազատել դեպրեսիաներից, կարգավորել մարսողությունը, խթանել սրտի աշխատանքը, արգելել լեղապարկում քարերի ձևավորմանը, օգնել գրիպի և մրսածության առաջին ախտանիշների դեպքում, մեծացնում է նաև մարդու հիշողության հնարավորությունները:
*Բնականաբար խոսքը գնում է սուրճի սահմանափակ օգտագործման մասին` օրական 2-3 բաժակից ոչ ավել:*

Բն

----------

Գոհարիկ (04.01.2010)

----------


## Tanamasi

Ես ինչ-որ տեղ լսել եմ, որ շատ թեյաը՝ հատկապես թունդը, վնասակար է։ Իսկ սուրճն էլ, քիչ քանակությամբ, օգտակար՝ քաղցկեղի կամ նման բանի դեմ։ Հետագայում կճշտեմ։ Ստացվում է ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է  :Wink:

----------


## I love love

Ես ինքս ընդհանրապես սև սուրճ չեմ խմում: Նույնիսկ, երբ իմ կողքին տարածվում է սուրճի հոտը ահավոր գլխացավ է առաջացնում, ինչպես ծխախոտի հոտը: Թեյի սիրահար եմ: Խմում եմ նաև Մակ թեյ ու Մակ սուրճ: Չգիտեմ ինչքանով է օգտակար,ինչքանով ոչ, օգտագործում եմ օրեկան 3-4 բաժակ`ամռանը սառը, ձմռանը` հետևաբար տաք:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Երբ ցանկություն է առաջանում թեյի խմում եմ տաք ջուր և հիմա արդեն սովորություն է դարցել, օրական մի քանի բաժակ տաք ջրի պահանջ է զգում օրգանիզմս


Երբեք չեմ հասկացել՝ ինչու են մարդիկ պարզապես տաք (մի ծանոթիս ասած՝ գլադկի) ջուր խմում: Ախր էդ ջուրը ստամոքս հասնելու ժամանկ արդեն 37-38 աստիճան է լինում... Իմաստ չունի:
Մի ընկերուհիս ասում էր՝ խմում եմ, որ նիհարեմ  :Think: : Ավելի լավ է՝ թեյ խմեք, մանավանդ՝ կանաչ: Եթե օգուտ չլինի (ինչը շատ կասկածելի է օրական մինչև 4 բաժակի դեպքում), վնաս հաստատ չի լինի: Համ էլ՝ համով է  :Smile: :

----------


## Annychka

> Երբեք չեմ հասկացել՝ ինչու են մարդիկ պարզապես տաք (մի ծանոթիս ասած՝ գլադկի) ջուր խմում: Ախր էդ ջուրը ստամոքս հասնելու ժամանկ արդեն 37-38 աստիճան է լինում... Իմաստ չունի: Եթե օգուտ չլինի (ինչը շատ կասկածելի է օրական մինչև 4 բաժակի դեպքում), վնաս հաստատ չի լինի: Համ էլ՝ համով է


Մի ընկերուհիս ասում էր՝ խմում եմ, որ նիհարեմ  :Think: : Ավելի լավ է՝ թեյ խմեք, մանավանդ՝ կանաչ: 


Կանաչ թեյը ամենահամով բաննա նամանավանդ կանաչ թեյը ժասմինով :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Annychka*  :Drinks: 
*ToAll* Խոնարհաբար խնդրում եմ սուրճից բոլոր հասկացողներին բացատրել, թե սուրճից էդ ի՞նչ եք հասկանում: Ախր ոչ համով է, ոչ շատ է, ոչ խմելուց առաջ է լավ, ոչ խմելուց հետո, ոչ... Էդ նույն կոֆեինն էլ թեյի մեջ էլ կա՝ օրգանիզմի համար շատ ավելի հեշտ ու լավ յուրացվող ձևով:  :Think:

----------


## Երևան Ջան

> Երբեք չեմ հասկացել՝ ինչու են մարդիկ պարզապես տաք (մի ծանոթիս ասած՝ գլադկի) ջուր խմում: Ախր էդ ջուրը ստամոքս հասնելու ժամանկ արդեն 37-38 աստիճան է լինում... Իմաստ չունի:
> Մի ընկերուհիս ասում էր՝ խմում եմ, որ նիհարեմ : Ավելի լավ է՝ թեյ խմեք, մանավանդ՝ կանաչ: Եթե օգուտ չլինի (ինչը շատ կասկածելի է օրական մինչև 4 բաժակի դեպքում), վնաս հաստատ չի լինի: Համ էլ՝ համով է :


Ես նիհարելու համար չեմ խմում Հայկո ջան, Եթե մի քիչ էլ նիհարեմ կվերջանամ :Smile: 
Ուղղակի սովորել է օրգանիզմս. 
Ինչ վերաբերվում է կանաչ թեյին ես չեմ սիրում կանաչ թեյ, մի տեսակ տիղմի համ եմ առնում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Հայկօ

Սև խմիր  :Rolleyes: : Ուղղակի գոլջրաֆոբիան ինձ մոտ հնուց եկող հիվանդություն է՝ այն օրից, երբ ութ տարեկանում կարդացի, թե ինչպես է Եզովպոսը ստրուկին ստիպում գոլ ջուր խմել՝ թաքուն կերած թզերը (ներողություն) հետ տալու համար: Դրանից հետո վախում եմ  :Smile:  :

Ներող. օֆֆտօպի համար:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

ինչքան գիտեմ գոլ ջուր շատ խմում են որպեսզի հեշտությամբ հետ տան :Bad:  կարա սոդայել չլինի մեջը: <լուրջ>

----------


## Դեկադա

Սուրճը շատերիս  կողմից  սիրված, շատերիս  համար  էլ  անհրաժեշտություն  համարվող  ըմպելիք  է: Այն , չնայած  ոմանց  ունեցած  բացասական   կարծիքների, օրգանիցմն  առույգացնող  լավագույն  միջոց  
- վերացնում  է  նյարդային  ու  մկանային   լարվածությունն  ու  հոգնածությունը
- պայքարում  է  քնի  դեմ
- ակտիվացնում  է գլխուղեղի  արյունաշրջանառությունը
- դրական    ազդեցություն  է  ունենում  դեպրեսիայի, սթրեսի  ժամանակ
Իհարկե  սա  ոչ  բոլոր  մարդկանց   մոտ  է  դիտվում: Կա  որոշակի  առանձնահատկություն`  մի  մարդու  մոտ  դրսևորվում  է  այս  կամ  այն  ազդեցությունը, մեկ  ուրիշի  մոտ` ոչ:
*
Սուրճը կարիեսի  դեմ*- Ամերիկացի հետազոտողների  վերջին  ուսումնասիրություններում  պարզվել  է, որ  սուրճն  ունի  կարիեսի  դեմ  պաըքարելու    հատկություն: Սուրճի  բոված   հատիկներից   պատրաստված թուրմը  բակտերիաների   որոշ   տեսակների  հանդեպ  ունի  բակտերիասպան  ազդեցություն, հատկապես  նրանց, որոնք  ատամի  էմալի  վրա  հայտնվելով վնասում  ու  սկսում  են  փչացնել  այն:

*Բերանի  տհաճ  հոտ-* Այս  դեպքում  ծամեք  մեկ- երկու  հատիկ  սուրճ:

*Գլխացավ,  ցածր  ճնշու*մ – Սուրճն  ազդում  է  երկակաի` նախ  ցավազրկում է, ապա լավացնում  գլխի  արյունատար  անոթների արյան  շրջանառությունը, որից  վերանում  է  գլխուղեղի թթվածնային  քաղցը:Որոշ  դեպքերում  սուրճի  ցավազրկող  ազդեցությունն  ուժեղացնելու  համար, պետք  է  ամուր  կապել  գլուխը  և  առանց  բարձի  պառկել  հարթ  տեղում/ սա  փորձված   և  իրեն  արդարացնող  մեթոդ  է :Smile: //

*Ականջներում  աղմու*կ – Սա  երբեմն   անոթային  համակարգի    վատ  աշխատանքի  նշան  է:Դրա  համար  նախ  հարկավոր  է  կարգավորել  արյան  ճնշումը:Ցածր  ճնշմանն  օգնում  է  սուրժի  կանոնավոր  օգտագործումը: Եթե  ճնշումը  նորմալ  է, բայց  աղմուկը  չի  անցնում,  նշանակում   է նրա պատճառը  պետք  է  մեկ  այլ  տեղ փնտրել:

 Սուրճը  չի  կարելի  խմել  սոված  փորին   քանի- որ  այն  առաջացնում  է  աղիների  խցանում,  կամ  խմելուց  10- 15 րոպպե  հետո  անպայման    որևէ բան  ուտել:
[

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկ ինչու՞ սուրճի վնասակար կողմերի մասին չես գրում: Այն կարող է առաջացնել անքնություն, կախվածություն (իհարկե, շատ ավելի քիչ դեպքերում, քան, ասենք, ծխախոտը կամ ալկոհոլը): Վերջիվերջո, կանանց օրգանիզմում նպաստում է էստրոգենների սինթեզին, ինչի արդյունքում կրծքագեղձի նախաքաղցկեղային հիվանդությունները կարող են վերածվել քաղցկեղայինի: Հետո, ռիսկի գործոն է ստամոքսի խոցի առաջացման համար: 

Ինչ ուզում եք, ասեք, բայց իմ համեստ կարծիքով աշխարհում չկա մի դեղ, չկա մի սննդամթերք, չկա մի խոտ, որ միաժամանակ և՛ դրական, և՛ բացասական ազդեցություններ չթողնի օրգանիզմի վրա:

----------


## Grieg

ես որ մի բաժակ սուրճ խմեմ կարող ա մի 2 օր ընդհանրապես չքնեմ.. իմ կարծիքով ոչ առանձնապես օգուտ ա /հատկապես այն հաճախությամբ, որ հայերնեն խմում/ ոչ ել համնա իմ ճաշակով.. իսկ այ թեյը գործա հատկապես դեղաբույսերը ~ սարի վայրի բույսերը,,մմմ  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք, որ սուրճի գրգռիչ-խթանիչ հատկությունը որոշ օրգանիզմների վրա ազդեցություն չունենա: Եվ նման ազդեցություն իրոք կա՞, թե՞ էդ Լոխ-Նեսի հրեշի նման բան է: Ուղղակի ինձ վրա երբեք չեմ զգացել (ուսանող վախտերս պարապելիս լիտրերով խմում էի. ոչ մի օգուտ):

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երևի պիտի իմ սեփական փորձից պատմեմ…  :Smile: 
Առաջներում շա՜տ հազվադեպ էի սուրճ խմում: Բժիշկն էլ էր արգելել: Բայց անցյալ աշնանը քիչ քնելու պատճառով մեկ-մեկ խմում էի, որ ուշքի գամ: Օգնում էր: Ընդամենը այդքանը… Իսկ հետո… Այս գարնանը… Վա՜յ, որ հիշում եմ էդ առավոտներս: Արթնանում էի, մի բաժակ սուրճ սարքում, նստում կոմպի մոտ, մի քիչ գրում: Ու թարմանում էի: Ամբողջ օրը տրամս լավ էր լինում: Հետո քննաշրջանում օրը մի բաժակը երեք սարքեցի: Արդյունքը չտեսնված էր. ոչ մի վայրկյան գրադարանում աչք չէի կպցնում, իսկ դա կարևոր էր ցերեկային անգին րոպեները չկորցնելու համար: Դրանից հետո վատ սովորություն է դարձել. հենց մի քիչ քնկոտ եմ լինում, միանգամից սրճում եմ:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ինձ վրա չի ազդում... Ինչպես նաև ալկոհոլը (մասամբ), ծխախոտը և տարատեսակ մարիհովհաննեսները: Խնդրում եմ գիտականորեն բացատրեք, ապա ասեք, թե որտեղ են Երևանում ուժեղ գործող հոգեմետ դեղեր վաճառում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա՛, պատահում է, որ չի ազդում  :Smile:  Դա կապված է տվյալ նյութերը քայքայող ֆերմենտների ակտիվության հետ (հնարավոր է՝ քեզ մոտ այդ ֆերմենտները… հայերեն բառը ո՞նց էր… հա՛, խմորիչները, շատ ակտիվ են) կամ էլ ռեցեպտորների քանակի հետ (տվյալ նյութի հետ կապվող ռեցեպտորները, հայերեն՝ ընկալիչ, քիչ են) կամ էլ ուրիշ պատճառներ, որ ես չգիտեմ:

----------


## ArmBoy

Շատ մի իրար "վախեցրեք" սուրճով ու թեյով: Ու չարժե ամեն ինչի մեջ վնասակար ինչ-որ մի բան որոնել: Ոչ մեր շնչած օդն է օդ, ոչ էլ մեր խմած ջուրն է ջուր, դրանցից էլ հրաժարվե՞նք  :Smile: 

Հոգնած վիճակում բա սուրճին փոխարինող բան կա՞: Ավելի ճիշտ՝ կա, բայց արգելված է (օրինակ՝ կոկաին): 

Այնպես որ եկեք չխորանանք ու ֆերմենտների մակարդակ չհասնենք եւ ընդամենը հիշենք, որ այս կյանքում ոչ մի բան չի կարելի չարաշահել, ինչպես պաշտոնական դիրքը կամ մարդկանց համբերությունը, այնպես էլ սուրճի կամ թեյի օրաբաժինը:

----------

Ֆոտոն (28.07.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

*Իսկ ինչու՞ սուրճի վնասակար կողմերի մասին չես գրում:*

 :Smile: Վայ, ես  սուրճի  գովազդ  չէ որ  անում  եմ, ուղղակի  ձեռքիս  տակ  ունեցած  նյութում  այդ  էր  գրված: Իսկ  վնասակար  կողմերի մասին  դու  այնքան  լավ  ես  գրել,  որ  միայն  կարելի  է ավելացնել  հետևյալը`

Սուրճը չի կարելի խմել սոված փորին քանի- որ այն առաջացնում է աղիների խցանում, կամ խմելուց 10- 15 րոպպե հետո անպայման որևէ բան ուտել:
Ի  դեպ  ինքս  էլ  մեկ  բաժակից  ավել  չեմ  խմում, քանի- որ  ինձ  էլ  է  բժիշկը  արգելել :Wink:

----------


## Հետաքրքրություն ջան

> Միայն թեյ խմելով հարցը չի լուծվում, դա անհրաժեշտ բայց բավարար պայման չէ: Պետք է նաև առողջ ապրելակերպ պահպանել, ժամանակին քնել ու ռեժիմով սնվել: 
> Եթե մարդ կարողանար ասենք օրական մի 5 լիտր թեյ խմել կարող ա կարգին նիհարեր, բայց ցավոք այդքան հեղուկ օրգանիզմը չի կարող հաղթահարել իսկ այդքան քանակությամբ թեյի մեջ այնքան շատ կոֆեին, թանին , տարբեր դաբաղանյութեր և այլն կա, որ դա գերազանցում է բոլոր նորմերը և ուղղակի կարող է ահավոր հետևանքներ ունենալ, հանգեցնել ծանր թունավորման  կամ մահացու լինել: 
> 
> Ի դեպ՝ միջին հաշվով 1 բաժակ կանաչ թեյը համարժեք է 2 բաժակ սև թեյին
> 
> Բոլորդ մաղթում եմ առողջություն, հաջողություն և բարձր տրամադրություն:


Արդեն մի ամիսա ինչ օրական 19 բաժակ(հավասար է 5 լ)  սև թեյ եմ խմում, որ նիհարեմ ու հիմի մոտս, ոնցոր կախվածություն լինի, բաժակը ձեռքս, որ չի լինում տեղս չեմ գտնում… Հիմի արդեն 10-րդ բաժակն եմ խմում :Hands Up:

----------


## Racer

էտ բաժակիդ տարողությունը քանի միլիլիտր ա՞ )))

----------


## Մարկիզ

> էտ բաժակիդ տարողությունը քանի միլիլիտր ա՞ )))





> օրական 19 բաժակ(հավասար է 5 լ)


5000/19~=263,16ml.

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ես սուրճ չեմ սիրում խմել, երբեմն լուծվող սուրճ, բայց հազվադեպ: Բայց քանի որ ամեն օր պաղպաղակ եմ ուտում հացով, որպես թեյ պաղպաղակին խառնում եմ սովորական սուրճ, երբեմն՝ գինի: Բայց սուրճովը ամառային է:
 :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

17-18-րդ դարերում Թուրքիայում եթե մեկին բռնեցնեին *սուրճ*  խմելիս, դատապարվում էր մահվան

----------

_DEATH_ (03.01.2010)

----------


## Catherine

> Իսկ ինչու՞ սուրճի վնասակար կողմերի մասին չես գրում: Այն կարող է առաջացնել անքնություն, կախվածություն (իհարկե, շատ ավելի քիչ դեպքերում, քան, ասենք, ծխախոտը կամ ալկոհոլը): Վերջիվերջո, կանանց օրգանիզմում նպաստում է էստրոգենների սինթեզին, ինչի արդյունքում կրծքագեղձի նախաքաղցկեղային հիվանդությունները կարող են վերածվել քաղցկեղայինի: Հետո, ռիսկի գործոն է ստամոքսի խոցի առաջացման համար: 
> 
> Ինչ ուզում եք, ասեք, բայց իմ համեստ կարծիքով աշխարհում չկա մի դեղ, չկա մի սննդամթերք, չկա մի խոտ, որ միաժամանակ և՛ դրական, և՛ բացասական ազդեցություններ չթողնի օրգանիզմի վրա:


իսկ ես հակառակն եմ լսել, որ սուճն ու թեյը կանխում են քաղծկեղը: Կարծում են՝ որ պահին ում ինցչ հարմար է դա էլ գրում են:

----------


## _DEATH_

Թեման հետաքրքրեց, սկզբից կարդացի:
Սուրճ ընդհանրապես չեմ խմում, իսկ թեյ օրը 2-3 բաժակ: Կարողա դրա պատճառով եմ սենց նիհար?

----------


## Adriano

Թե թեյը, թե սուրճը օգտակար են, իհարկե չափերի մեջ: օրինակ լսել եմ, որ սուրճը օգտակար է լյարդին, հեպատիտ ց-ի բուժման ժամանակ: Ես նախընտրում եմ թեյը, շատ եմ սիրում հատկապես թեյի բուրավետ հոտը, շատ լավնա: :Wink:

----------


## Գոհարիկ

> իսկ ես հակառակն եմ լսել, որ սուճն ու թեյը կանխում են քաղծկեղը: Կարծում են՝ որ պահին ում ինցչ հարմար է դա էլ գրում են:


Վերջերս լսեցի, որ օրը 3-4 բաժակ թեյ կամ սուրճ խնողները քաղցկեղով չեն հիվանդանում:

----------


## Գոհարիկ

Ես մի հարց ունեմ,եթե ինչ-որ մեկը տեղակացված է ու կարող է պատասխանել,շնորհակալ կլինեմ. իսկապես MacCoffee-ն վնասակար ազդեցություն ունի?ինչ-որ հաճախ եմ տարբեր աղբյուրներից նման բաներ լսում...

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Ես էլ էսպիսի մի բան եմ կարդացել.
Թեյը ֆտորի հուսալի աղբյուր է, հաջողությամբ պաշտպանելով կարիեսից: Մասնագետները հայտնաբերել են, որ թեյը ծերության առաջն առնող հակաօքսիդանտներ է պարունակում: Օրինակ 4-5 բաժակ թեյը կանխարգելում է սիրտ-անոթային հիվանդությունները և խոլեստերինի տարածումը:Թեյը/առանց շաքարի/ կալորիականություն չունի:  
Ես ինքս անձամբ նախընտրում եմ թեյ խմել , քան սուրճ:

----------


## Դեկադա

Ես մի քանի բան ասեմ թեյի օգտակարությունից: Թեյը օգտագործում են շատ թվով հիվանդություններ բուժելու համար՝աղիքային բորբոքումներ,դիզինտերիա, կոկորդի հիվանդություններ, շնչառական ուղղու հիվանդություններ, անգամ քաղցկեղային նորագոյացություններ::Թեյը ունի հակավիրուսային ազդեցություն, նվազեցնում է արյան մեջ շաքարի մակարդակը, նպաստում է օրգանիզմից խարամների դուրս բերմանը, մաշկի վրա ունի մաքրող ազդեցություն:

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

> Ես մի քանի բան ասեմ թեյի օգտակարությունից: Թեյը օգտագործում են շատ թվով հիվանդություններ բուժելու համար՝աղիքային բորբոքումներ,դիզինտերիա, կոկորդի հիվանդություններ, շնչառական ուղղու հիվանդություններ, անգամ քաղցկեղային նորագոյացություններ::Թեյը ունի հակավիրուսային ազդեցություն, նվազեցնում է արյան մեջ շաքարի մակարդակը, նպաստում է օրգանիզմից խարամների դուրս բերմանը, մաշկի վրա ունի մաքրող ազդեցություն:


Իսկ ո՞ր թեյի մասին է խոսքը: Հնարավոր չի որ բոլոր տեսակի թեյերը օժտված լինեն ձեր ասած հատկություններով: հազար տեսակի ու որակի թեյ կա: Մեզ մոտ վաճառվող պակետիկներով թեյերը հաստատ այդ հատկություներց զուրկ են, շատ թույլ են: Իսկ թունդ թեյը չի կարելի չարաշահել օրը ասենք 2 բաժակից ավել խմել եթե կանաչ չի, որովհետև ավելի շատ վնաս կլինի քան օգուտ: Ուրիշ բան եթե խոսքը զանազան թուրմերի մասին է որոնց մենք «թեյ» ենք ասում:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Իսկ ո՞ր թեյի մասին է խոսքը: Հնարավոր չի որ բոլոր տեսակի թեյերը օժտված լինեն ձեր ասած հատկություններով: հազար տեսակի ու որակի թեյ կա: Մեզ մոտ վաճառվող պակետիկներով թեյերը հաստատ այդ հատկություներց զուրկ են, շատ թույլ են: Իսկ թունդ թեյը չի կարելի չարաշահել օրը ասենք 2 բաժակից ավել խմել եթե կանաչ չի:


Ճիշտ եք, ես մոռացել եմ նշել անունը:Խոսքը *լապաչո* թեյի մասին է:

----------


## erexa

> Խոսք գնաց կոֆեինի և սուրճի մասին, հետևաբր անխուսափելի թեմա բացվեց  
> 
> Սուրճը բավականին ավելի վատ ազդեցություն ունի ,ու բոլորը կարծես գիտեն դրա մասին,բայց շարունակ համառ խմում են, առավոտից իրիկուն:
> 
> Ինքս  վաղուց ել չեմ խմում, ու բավականաչափ ուրախ եմ , քանի որ արդեն տհաճություն եմ զգում երբ հիշում եմ նրանից կախվածությունը եվ ընդհանրապես նրա անդուր հոտը:
> 
> Սակայն դրա փոխարեն հիմա մեծ քանակությամբ թեյեր եմ օգտագործում, ինչը հավանաբար իր վատ կողմերը ունի: 
> 
> Համաձայն եմ այն մտքի հետ որ ավելի լավ է շատ թեյ քան միջին սուրճ  
> ...


Նշեմ որ սուրճը վատ ազդեցություն չունի օրգանիզմի վրա:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Նշեմ որ սուրճը վատ ազդեցություն չունի օրգանիզմի վրա:


Սուրճը միայն դրական է ազդում մարդու օրգանիզմի վրա:

Ո՞վ է ասում ու ի՞նչի հիման վրա է ասում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նշեմ որ սուրճը վատ ազդեցություն չունի օրգանիզմի վրա:


Ունի  :Wink: 
Կախվածության մասին չեմ խոսում, քանի որ դա շատ հազվագյուտ երևույթ է: Բայց այ կոֆեինն իր բացասական ազդեցությունը թողնում է: Տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ դոզայից կախված կարող է ճնշումը կամ բարձրացնել, կամ իջեցնել, սրտխփոց առաջացնել, դանդաղացնել սրտի աշխատանքը... Իսկ հիմա պատկերացրեք այս ամենն օրը մի քանի անգամ: 

Ի դեպ, կարծիք կար, որ կոֆեինը քաղցկեղածին ազդեցություն ունի, բայց մինչև հիմա չեն կարողանում հայտնաբերել: Ոմանք գիտական աշխատություններ ունեն այդ թեմայով, իսկ մյուսները պնդում են, որ պարզապես սուրճ խմողները սովորաբար նաև ծխող են, հետևաբար իրականում ծխախոտի քաղցկեղածին հատկությունն է գրանցվում, ոչ թե կոֆեինի:

----------

Ariadna (17.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (17.10.2010), Rammstein (17.10.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Կոֆեինը,եթե շատ օգտագործեք հյուծում է նյարդային համակարգը,կոֆեինը կապվում է Ադենոզինային ռեցեպտորների հետ ու փոխարինում է ադենոզինին,իսկ ադենոզինը հանդիսանում է ուղեղի որոշ մասերի գրգռվածության հանգստացնող,կոֆեինը հանդիսանում է խթանիչ,ուստի,քանի որ ուղեղը շատ խելացի օրգան է շատացնում է ադենոզինային ռեցտպտորները,դրա համար հետո,երբ սուրջ չխմենք կզանք մեզ այնպես հոգնած ու հյուծված,ասես գիշերը չենք քնել:

----------

matlev (17.10.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (17.10.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Նախընտրում եմ սեւ թեյ, բերգամոտով…  :Love: 

Սուրճ էնքան էլ չեմ սիրում: Բայց ուրճի էն ամբողջական հատիկները ուտելու համար խելքս իմը չի:  :Jpit: 
Ի դեպ, լսել եմ նաեւ, որ կարելի ա, նույնիսկ ցանկալի ա սուրճ եփելիս մեջը լցնել փոքր քանակություններով հիլ, մեխակ ու կոճապղպեղ, քանի որ դա չեզոքացնում ա սուրճի վնասակար ազդեցությունները, դե համի առումով էլ անձամբ ինձ դուր ա գալիս:

----------

yerevanci (20.04.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

Սուրճ  գրեթե,  կարելիա  ասել  ընդհանրապես  չեմ  խմում (ամիսը  մի  անգամը  հաշվի  մեջ  չի),  թեյի  սիրահար  եմ,  որով  շատերի  մոտ  առաջին  հայացքից  ղարաբաղցու  կամ  ղափանցու  տպավորություն  եմ  թողնում :Smile:   Բժշկական  տեսակետից  էլ  թեյը  շատ  օգտակարա:  Նախընտրում  եմ  կանաչ  թեյ,  հատկապես  կանաչ  վիշապ  տեսակը,  այդ  տեսակից  Մոսկվայից  բերել  էին  ու  շատ  էր  դուրս  եկել,  մի  անգամ  «Շոկոլադնիցայում»  կանաչ  թեյ  պատվիրեցի  ու  դրանից  բերեցին,  շատ  ուրախացա,  որ  էստեղ  կա  դրանից,  բայց  էս  վերջերս  էլի  չկա  :Sad:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Սուրճ  գրեթե,  կարելիա  ասել  ընդհանրապես  չեմ  խմում (ամիսը  մի  անգամը  հաշվի  մեջ  չի),  թեյի  սիրահար  եմ,  որով  շատերի  մոտ  առաջին  հայացքից  ղարաբաղցու  կամ  ղափանցու  տպավորություն  եմ  թողնում  Բժշկական  տեսակետից  էլ  թեյը  շատ  օգտակարա:  Նախընտրում  եմ  կանաչ  թեյ,  հատկապես  կանաչ  վիշապ  տեսակը,  այդ  տեսակից  Մոսկվայից  բերել  էին  ու  շատ  էր  դուրս  եկել,  մի  անգամ  «Շոկոլադնիցայում»  կանաչ  թեյ  պատվիրեցի  ու  դրանից  բերեցին,  շատ  ուրախացա,  որ  էստեղ  կա  դրանից,  բայց  էս  վերջերս  էլի  չկա


Ղարաբաղցի ենք…
Ես էլ թեյի սիրահար եմ, հատկապես ձմռանը, հաշիվ չկա խմածս թեյի բաժակներին:  :Smile:

----------


## Աննամառիա

երեխեք ջան իսկ դուք գիտեք որ սուրճը ատամնաքարեր է առաջացնում, բայց ունի թարմացնող հատկություն

----------


## laro

Սուրճ չեմ խմում: Էս վերջերս հետաքրքրեց, ասեցի տեսնես ինչի են մարդիկ էսքան սիրում  :Jpit:  խմեցի ու էլի դուրս չեկավ  :Smile:  
Իսկ թեյ շատ եմ սիրում. չնայած եթե իմ սիրած բաժակով չի, չեմ խմում  :Blush:   Հետո իմ տարիքի համար սուրճը վնասակար է, ինչքանով տեղեկացված եմ, իսկ այ թեյը և՛ առողջարար է, և՛ համեղ  :Smile:  Իսկ ավելի տարիքով մարդկանց չափավոր սուրճը թարմացնում է, ակտիվացնում  :Smile:  Ամեն դեպքում նախընտրելի է թեյը:

----------


## Tirim-tim

Էս վերջերս արտասահմաններից թեյ եմ առել, գինը չգիտեմ ուր էր թռած, բաաաաայց ... ծաղկող թեյ ա, իմ գնածը դեղձի նուրբ համ ու հոտ ունի, արքայական բան է: Էս էլ հենց թեյը պատրաստելու պրոցեսը

----------

Norton (03.07.2012), Մանուլ (03.07.2012), Նարե91 (03.07.2012), Ֆոտոն (03.07.2012)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Շատ հետաքրքրեց, մեր թեյի խանութներում կարող ա լինի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շատ հետաքրքրեց, մեր թեյի խանութներում կարող ա լինի:


Հաստատ կա, ու պիտի որ թանկ չլինի: Անունը չեմ կարում հիշեմ ոչ մի ձև: Ու ասեմ, շատ համով թեյ ա, բայց պետք ա խմել շատ քիչ քանակությամբ՝ չինական շատ փոքր թեյի բաժակներով: Պարտադիր առանց շաքարի: 

Ես Չինաստանից մի տուփ բերել եմ: Չինաստանում մոտ 5$ էր մի տուփը:  :LOL: 

Չոր վիճակում մոտավորապես սենց տեսք ունի: Բայց մի տասնյակ սորտ կա, տարբեր համերով. Յու Լուն Թաո, Հուն Մու Դան, Մոլի Յու Լուն Թաո ... ու էլի Աստվախ գիտի ինչ: 



Ում  խմում են մենակ սենց մատնոցի չափ բաժակներով:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.07.2012), Tirim-tim (03.07.2012), Varzor (04.07.2012), Մանուլ (03.07.2012), Ֆոտոն (03.07.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս թեյարանում, էս աղջիկը ինձ էնքան թեյ խմացրեց, երկու օր խելքի չէի գալիս: Բայց արտակարգ համով էր, ու շատ սիրուն ցերեմոնիայա չինացիների մոտ. թեյը լվանալը, բաժակները դասավորելը, լցնելը, հյուրասիրելը, անընդհատ ժպտալըվերջապես խոսալը. «միստեռ, յու վանա զիս ? յու դռինկա զիս ? յու բայա զիս ?»:

----------

Quyr Qery (03.07.2012), Varzor (04.07.2012), Հայկօ (03.07.2012), Մանուլ (03.07.2012), Ֆոտոն (03.07.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էդ ծաղկող թեյերից մի անգամ խմել եմ, կուկուրուզի համ էր գալիս...  :Bad:  Դրա տեսքն ավելի հետաքրքիր ա, քան համը: Ավելի լավ ա Պու Էր խմեմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ ծաղկող թեյերից մի անգամ խմել եմ, կուկուրուզի համ էր գալիս...  Դրա տեսքն ավելի հետաքրքիր ա, քան համը: Ավելի լավ ա Պու Էր խմեմ:


Ռուֆ ջան, էս ծաղկող թեյերից մի ղուրուշ կա, հազար տարբեր համով: Իմ խմածներից ոչ մեկը կուկուռուզի համով չի եղել  :LOL:  Մի երկու ուրիշ ծաղկող էլ փորձի, չի կարա դուրդ չգա:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ ջան, էս ծաղկող թեյերից մի ղուրուշ կա, հազար տարբեր համով: Իմ խմածներից ոչ մեկը կուկուռուզի համով չի եղել  Մի երկու ուրիշ ծաղկող էլ փորձի, չի կարա դուրդ չգա:


Դե Հայաստան ինչ զիբիլ ասես չեն բերում  :Jpit:  Որ գնամ Չինաստան, կփորձեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Tirim-tim

> Հաստատ կա, ու պիտի որ թանկ չլինի: Անունը չեմ կարում հիշեմ ոչ մի ձև: Ու ասեմ, շատ համով թեյ ա, բայց պետք ա խմել շատ քիչ քանակությամբ՝ չինական շատ փոքր թեյի բաժակներով: Պարտադիր առանց շաքարի: 
> 
> Ես Չինաստանից մի տուփ բերել եմ: Չինաստանում մոտ 5$ էր մի տուփը: 
> 
> Չոր վիճակում մոտավորապես սենց տեսք ունի: Բայց մի տասնյակ սորտ կա, տարբեր համերով. Յու Լուն Թաո, Հուն Մու Դան, Մոլի Յու Լուն Թաո ... ու էլի Աստվախ գիտի ինչ:


Ես Լաս-Վեգասից եմ առել, ու 8 հատ "գնդիկին" մոտ 20$ գումար եմ տվել: Համն ուղղակի հրաշք է, հենց խանութում չորս տեսակի պատրաստած կար, փորձեցի, դեղձի համովը ամենաշատը դուրս եկավ: Հիմա պահել եմ հատուկ առիթներով պատրաստելու համար: 
Հայաստանի մոտավորապես ո՞ր խանութներից կարելի է ճարել, որ Երևանում գտնեի, երջանիկ կլինեի շատ  :Smile: 


Հ.Գ. Էնքան համով էր, որ փոքր, մատնոցի չափի բաժակը միարժեքորեն չէր բավարարի  :LOL:

----------


## Նարե91

Էդ ծաղկող թեյ կոչվածի մասին էլի էի լսել, բայց դեռ բախտ չի վիճակվել փորձելու… Հետաքրքիր կլիներ փորձել, գեղագիտական առումով շատ հաճելի ա... մի հատ կարելի ա «Չայկոֆ» խանութում նայել, չի բացառվում, որ էնտեղ լինի…

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Չայկոֆում չգիտեմ, բայց Թոմաս Թվինինգում ու ՆատուրաԳոլդում կա։

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2

----------

Tirim-tim (03.07.2012), Նարե91 (03.07.2012), Տրիբուն (03.07.2012), Ֆոտոն (04.07.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս թեյարանում, էս աղջիկը ինձ էնքան թեյ խմացրեց, երկու օր խելքի չէի գալիս: Բայց արտակարգ համով էր, ու շատ սիրուն ցերեմոնիայա չինացիների մոտ. թեյը լվանալը, բաժակները դասավորելը, լցնելը, հյուրասիրելը, անընդհատ ժպտալըվերջապես խոսալը. «միստեռ, յու վանա զիս ? յու դռինկա զիս ? յու բայա զիս ?»:


ու՞ր ա ստեղ աղջիկ… չեմ տենում…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ու՞ր ա ստեղ աղջիկ… չեմ տենում…


Ծառի հետևն ա, պախկվել ա

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ծառի հետևն ա, պախկվել ա


չայի ծառի հետևը՞

----------


## Գալաթեա

Չեմ սիրում չայ:

----------

Ամմէ (05.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ինչ էլ որ խմես պտի իսկականը խմես… մեր մոտ մի հատ քոֆիշոփ կա ընենց համով կոֆե ա տալի… իրանք մի հատ ընտանիքից են առնում կոֆեն, Կոլումբիայից… տեսակներով… հետո տեղում բովում են, աղում ու ծախում… կարաս գնաս նստես ու խմես… էս քանի օրը ֆոտոները կդնեմ… քաղաքում ինչ ֆանքի մարդ կա սաղ ընդեղ են… շատ հաճելի միջավայր ա…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ինչ էլ որ խմես պտի իսկականը խմես… մեր մոտ մի հատ քոֆիշոփ կա ընենց համով կոֆե ա տալի… իրանք մի հատ ընտանիքից են առնում կոֆեն, Կոլումբիայից… տեսակներով… հետո տեղում բովում են, աղում ու ծախում… կարաս գնաս նստես ու խմես… էս քանի օրը ֆոտոները կդնեմ… քաղաքում ինչ ֆանքի մարդ կա սաղ ընդեղ են… շատ հաճելի միջավայր ա…


Սիրում եմ կոֆե  :Love:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սիրում եմ կոֆե


կոֆեն մենակ համը չի… նաև հոտն ա ու էն մարդիկ որոնց հետ խմում ես ու զրուցում… կոֆեի իմաստը նաև նրա մարդկանց հետ շփման ծիսակատարությունն ա… կոֆե խմելուց ուրիշ մարդկանց հետ ես զրուցում, չայ լրիվ ուրիշ… հետո կոֆեն սիգարետ ա  սիրում…

…բայց ասեմ, կոֆեն էլ կարաս վատ սարքես… պտի իմանաս ոնց սարքես որ մունդառություն չլինի

----------

Գալաթեա (04.07.2012), Տրիբուն (04.07.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

ո՛չ մեկը, ո՛չ էլ մյուսը  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, ձեր մեջ մարդ կա՞, որ փորձել ա սուրճը թարգել ու կարողացել ա (մարդիկ ծխախոտից ու ալկոհոլից են խոսում, ես ինչից  :LOL: ): Ինձ մոտ լուրջ խնդիր ա, առավոտները մինչև սուրճ չեմ խմում, օրս չի սկսվում: Մի քանի անգամ փորձել եմ ուրիշ ձևերով արթնանալ: Ասենք, սուրճը թեյով եմ փոխարինել կամ էլ հետ գնացել ու ջահել օրերիս նման մեղրաջուր խմել: Չի օգնում, մեկ ա, մինչև սուրճ չեմ խմում, չեմ զարթնում: Իսկ էդ մեղրաջուրը ձեռի հետ ստամոքսի ցավ ա առաջացնում: Մի խոսքով, եթե լավ ձև գիտեք, ասեք: Ինձ լուրջ պետք ա թարգել սուրճը:

----------

keyboard (08.07.2013), Այբ (08.07.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Բյուր իմ կարծիքով հիմա ավելի լավ ա դրա հետ գլուխ մի դիր: Թող նենց ժամանակի որ կարող ես առավոտները մի շաբաթ գոնե երկար քնես: Ինքն իրան կթողնի:

----------

keyboard (08.07.2013), Ուլուանա (08.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր իմ կարծիքով հիմա ավելի լավ ա դրա հետ գլուխ մի դիր: Թող նենց ժամանակի որ կարող ես առավոտները մի շաբաթ գոնե երկար քնես: Ինքն իրան կթողնի:


Ներս, ուղղակի առողջական խնդիրներ ունեմ: Ու համ էլ առավոտը շուտ արթնանալը կապ չունի: Որ ժամին էլ արթնանամ, ինչքան էլ քնած լինեմ, մեկ ա, առանց սուրճի ձև չունեմ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներս, ուղղակի առողջական խնդիրներ ունեմ: Ու համ էլ առավոտը շուտ արթնանալը կապ չունի: Որ ժամին էլ արթնանամ, ինչքան էլ քնած լինեմ, մեկ ա, առանց սուրճի ձև չունեմ:


Լավ չի որ խնդիրներ կան:  :Sad: 
Դե իմ ասածն էն էր, որ պիտի ուղղակի մի շաբաթ դիմանաս էդ թլֆած վիճակներին, մինչև օրգանիզմդ հասկանա որ իրեն էլ սուրճ չի հասնում: Ու դրա համար ցանկալի կլինի որ առանձնապես շտապ գործեր չունենաս: 
մյուս ձևն էլ որ ինձ օգնում ա, առավոտ թեթև մարզանքն ա, կամ էլ մի 7-8կմ հանգիստ առանց շտապելու հեծո եմ քշելը: Բայց դե դու սա անում ես եթե չի օգնում չգիտեմ բացի առաջին տարբերակից ինչ առաջարկել: Միգուցե ուրիշներն ուրիշն իրենց տարբերակներն առաջարկեն:

----------

keyboard (08.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (08.07.2013), Ուլուանա (08.07.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Սուրճը իմ կյանքի մասն է կազմում: Մինչև չեմ խմում, չեմ կարողանում քնից զարթնել: Իսկ օրվա ընթացքում էլ շարունակ խմում եմ: Ինձ թվում է, թե իմ մոտ սուրճից արդեն կախվածություն է առաջացել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ չի որ խնդիրներ կան: 
> Դե իմ ասածն էն էր, որ պիտի ուղղակի մի շաբաթ դիմանաս էդ թլֆած վիճակներին, մինչև օրգանիզմդ հասկանա որ իրեն էլ սուրճ չի հասնում: Ու դրա համար ցանկալի կլինի որ առանձնապես շտապ գործեր չունենաս: 
> մյուս ձևն էլ որ ինձ օգնում ա, առավոտ թեթև մարզանքն ա, կամ էլ մի 7-8կմ հանգիստ առանց շտապելու հեծո եմ քշելը: Բայց դե դու սա անում ես եթե չի օգնում չգիտեմ բացի առաջին տարբերակից ինչ առաջարկել: Միգուցե ուրիշներն ուրիշն իրենց տարբերակներն առաջարկեն:


Հըմ, հա, մի շաբաթ թլֆած  :Jpit:  կարելի ա նկատի ունենալ: Բայց դե տենց ճոխություն մեկ էլ երևի դեկտեմբերին ունենամ  :Jpit: 
Մարզանք ու հեծոն էլ չի օգնում, փորձած բան ա:

----------

keyboard (08.07.2013)

----------


## Lílium

Միևնունն է չեմ հրաժարվի (այդ ախտից  :LOL:  )

----------


## keyboard

Բյուրմ իմ մոտ գիտես ոնց ա, ես ալարում եմ դնեմ, եթե դնող չլինի, չեմ էլ խմի, իսկ քանի որ ես տնից, սովորաբար, դուրս եմ գալիս էն ժամերին, երբ բոլորը քնած են, դնող չկա, խմող էլ չկա  :LOL:

----------

Ներսես_AM (08.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուրմ իմ մոտ գիտես ոնց ա, ես ալարում եմ դնեմ, եթե դնող չլինի, չեմ էլ խմի, իսկ քանի որ ես տնից, սովորաբար, դուրս եմ գալիս էն ժամերին, երբ բոլորը քնած են, դնող չկա, խմող էլ չկա


էս հայ տղամարդիկ  :LOL: 
ես որ ալարեմ, ոչ միայն սուրճ չեմ խմի, այլև հաց չեմ ուտի  :LOL:  չնայած ալարելու արդյունքում համարյա հումակեր եմ դառել  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (08.07.2013), Ներսես_AM (08.07.2013)

----------

